# Missouri Meerschaum Grab Bag: Any Experiences?



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

So I told myself no more PAD...and then I see this grab bag that Missouri Meerschaum offers:
Ten Pipe Grab Bag of Smokable Seconds | Pipe Grab Bag | Smokable Seconds

$30 bucks for a 10 pipe lottery of 2nds? I fought the urge, I resisted for well over an hour...then I see people have scored not only MacArthurs but also Freehands in these things...albeit rare, but for $30 smackers...Yeah, I did it :biggrin: I would take any of their larger cobs, Gentleman, MacArthur, Freehand...It's worth the gamble, and you can always use more cobs. I don't care if they are 2nds, cobs are already ugly. :lol:

How many people even knew this existed? All those times I paid 5-10 bucks at a store for one cob, I could of been buying bags of them... :shocked:

So now that the damage is done, and my wallet is even thinner...I have to ask, anyone have any experiences buying these? If so, what did you get?


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

My bag arrived on January 3rd of this year and I was very happy with it. I ended up with 2 Great Dane Eggs (1bent, 1 straight), 6 Washingtons (2 bent, 4 straight), 1 Mizzou (bent), and 1 Eaton. The imperfectons are quite minor. Some were marked with marker at/near the imperfections that I was able to remove by lightly scraping with a pocket knife.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

It is the best bang for the buck. I have received freehands in the past. If you want to every try modifying cobs to make something unique, this is the way to start for sure. I usually take the styles out of the bag I want, and pass the others off to new smokers.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

McFortner said:


> My bag arrived on January 3rd of this year and I was very happy with it. I ended up with 2 Great Dane Eggs (1bent, 1 straight), 6 Washingtons (2 bent, 4 straight), 1 Mizzou (bent), and 1 Eaton. The imperfectons are quite minor. Some were marked with marker at/near the imperfections that I was able to remove by lightly scraping with a pocket knife.





OnePyroTec said:


> It is the best bang for the buck. I have received freehands in the past. If you want to every try modifying cobs to make something unique, this is the way to start for sure. I usually take the styles out of the bag I want, and pass the others off to new smokers.


Thanks for the feedback guys! Seems like both of you have done well on them in the past, so my fingers are crossed! 

It does seem like a great bargain, and the chance to get one of the bigger bowl varieties is too good to pass up. I'm a bit of a gambler :lol:

I am thinking about trying to dye one maybe, experiment here and there, and of course bomb fodder for the newbies as well ipe:


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

If you dye them, be sure to use a sealer such as shellac or the dye will come off when the bowl heats up. If you use any plaster of paris to change the looks, let it completely for a couple days before you sand it otherwise it will pop & crack.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

OnePyroTec said:


> If you dye them, be sure to use a sealer such as shellac or the dye will come off when the bowl heats up. If you use any plaster of paris to change the looks, let it completely for a couple days before you sand it otherwise it will pop & crack.


Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Let us know what you receive. I was thinking of buying the bag as well.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

McFortner said:


> My bag arrived on January 3rd of this year and I was very happy with it. I ended up with 2 Great Dane Eggs (1bent, 1 straight), 6 Washingtons (2 bent, 4 straight), 1 Mizzou (bent), and 1 Eaton. The imperfectons are quite minor. Some were marked with marker at/near the imperfections that I was able to remove by lightly scraping with a pocket knife.


Mine all had a Magic Marker red X over the Missouri Meerschaum sticker on the bottom. Can't remember what I got, but there were two Country Gentlemen and a bunch of Prides and Legends, and I think a Mizzou. Still have a few unsmoked, but they've all been fine so far. :tu At $3 apiece, it turned out to be a very good deal.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

freestoke said:


> Mine all had a Magic Marker red X over the Missouri Meerschaum sticker on the bottom. Can't remember what I got, but there were two Country Gentlemen and a bunch of Prides and Legends, and I think a Mizzou. Still have a few unsmoked, but they've all been fine so far. :tu At $3 apiece, it turned out to be a very good deal.


Sounds like a fine haul!

I look forward to mine! Even if I do only get a bunch of Prides, you can never have enough cobs ipe:


----------



## Mr. Motoyoshi (Mar 19, 2014)

Never purchased it myself but I've heard that they are pretty darn good cobs you're getting.

From the stories I've heard, my friends have gotten Gents, Patriots, Ozark hardwoods and Diplomats. A freehand would be awesome


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Mr. Motoyoshi said:


> Never purchased it myself but I've heard that they are pretty darn good cobs you're getting.
> 
> From the stories I've heard, my friends have gotten Gents, Patriots, Ozark hardwoods and Diplomats. *A freehand would be awesome*


I was hoping for a freehand when I ordered, but completely happy with what I did get. I guess finding a freehand in the bag is a little like finding a pearl in the oyster.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

freestoke said:


> I was hoping for a freehand when I ordered, but completely happy with what I did get. I guess finding a freehand in the bag is a little like finding a pearl in the oyster.


I too am after the Freehand. I know they are out there...I have seen it on the interweb, and everything is true on the interwebs :dizzy:

:lol:


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Well it came in the mail...no Gentleman, General, Freehand, or Macarhur... out:

But! All in all I didn't end up too badly. Got a couple Danes, a couple prides, a washington, and too be honest I am not sure what the skinny tapered bowled pipes are but I got 5 of them :lol:

Also, I can't see why these are seconds...only one on them has a minor crack inside the bowl. Other than that, they look completely fine. I would pay full price for them...


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Good deal!

Those should last ya a while.


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

Nice haul. Those grab bags are an outstanding deal for the price. Nobody makes them as well as MM does.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

It really is a good bargain, what a great thing for a newbie pipe smoker to buy! Instant rotation.

I may never need to buy another cob again now! ipe:


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks like you did well.


----------

